# GIF ANIMATOR (bewegungs gif erstellen)



## than (6. Dezember 2004)

Hallo

Ich möchte ein Bewegungs-GIF erstellen. Ich habe dazu den Ulead GIF Animator 4 benutzt.
Mein Problem ist: Ich habe 2 Bilder (in Pixeln sind sie beide gleich gross) die sich immer abwechseln sollen. Bild 1 hat aber "mehr Grafik" und Bild 2 "weniger". Also als Beispiel: Ein männchen ist in der Mitter, drum herum alles Transparent. Auf Bild 1 steht es gerade, auf Bild 2 streckt es die Arme hoch.
Nun ist im Ulead immer Beide Bilder "übereinander" zu sehen. Bild 1 steht er gerade, Bild 2 kommen die Hände hinzu, wieder Bild 1 gerade aber nun sind immer noch die Hände zu sehen.

Welche Möglichkeit gibt es bei Transparenten GIF's diesen Effekt nicht zu bekommen?


----------

